# TV needs more hot lesbians!



## TheOldSchool (Feb 26, 2015)

Am I right?  Or Am.  I.  Riiighhht??? 












 \


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 27, 2015)

Why weirdo's? Why not normal hot woman?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 27, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Why weirdo's? Why not normal hot woman?


Get out of my thread you pissant racist


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Feb 27, 2015)

Bo wasn't gay, she was a bisexual succubus​


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Feb 27, 2015)

Well on the culinary front, I like eating the same things they do.


----------



## Politico (Feb 27, 2015)

No we need less of this crap shoved in our faces.


----------

